# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Help teaching A Woman of No Importance (Oscar Wilde)

## MEWeaver

I'm covering for an english teacher and i have the essay title "How does the first 240 lines prepare an audience for Wilde's presentation of late nineteenth century society?" to set them. Any suggestions what to cover?

----------

